# What to do with a broken Shadestick?



## piika (Jun 1, 2005)

I just bought a Shadestick in Silverbleu today. The first time that I tried it on at home, the tip broke right off (and I wasn't rubbing that hard!). Then I thought, ok, let's see how long the entire stick is, so I'll know how much I lost. So I started twisting up the stick, and it got stuck. It would no longer retract. I tried to push it back a little, and the whole stick of color broke right off!

I don't even know if I have a legitimate excuse to return/exchange it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Has Shadestick broke for anyone else?


----------



## nphernetton (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a shade stick break after I'd used about half of it...which is strange because I only twist it out about 1/8in if I can help it.  Since you didnt really use much/any of it, take the tube and pieces back with your receipt.  Maybe it had been broken during shipping to the store, if it had been dropped or something?


----------



## alt629 (Jun 1, 2005)

It doesn't seem like it should break with just a little bit coming out unless it was dry or old or something.  I would take it back and just tell them what happened!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

I had the exact same thing with my fresh cement shadestick, I went back with my receipt and I got a new one! 
mine probably dropped somewhere between the MAC factory and my beautycase. Just go back!!!


----------



## JillMarie (Jun 1, 2005)

Of course you have a legitimate reason to take it back - You just bought it TODAY and it broke (both the product and the mechanical part.) I don't see any reason why you can't exchange it for another one.


----------



## piika (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all your advice! I just felt that perhaps it was my own fault that it broke... But now I feel better and I'll take it back like you suggested.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

Nope, they are having problems with some of the newer shadesticks breaking off.

I had it happen with shimmermint after I only used it a few days (and did not leave the cap off or anything).

I heard that some of the girls at MAC had the same problem with their own personal shadesticks too.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 1, 2005)

I am worried about my Silverbleu, it feels a bit on the dry side as compared to for instance my Penny bought on the same day,.. I also don't twist mine up very far to use them,...wondering if the "shimmery" ones are singly going to be problematic?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 1, 2005)

I only have beiging and cedarrose, but I just colour on my finger and then blend it onto my eye.  Then I go over my lid with the s/s.  It seems if you get that first coat down, then the s/s glides on really smooth and it doesn't pull on your eye or at the s/s.  That said, I would definitely return it.  It seems like a faulty s/s to me.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_I am worried about my Silverbleu, it feels a bit on the dry side as compared to for instance my Penny bought on the same day,.. I also don't twist mine up very far to use them,...wondering if the "shimmery" ones are singly going to be problematic?_

 
When my shimmermint broke, it was up only an eighth of an inch.  I have never had any of my old shadesticks break when I did that.  Some of them I have had since they were first introduced.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I only have beiging and cedarrose, but I just colour on my finger and then blend it onto my eye.  Then I go over my lid with the s/s.  It seems if you get that first coat down, then the s/s glides on really smooth and it doesn't pull on your eye or at the s/s.  That said, I would definitely return it.  It seems like a faulty s/s to me._

 
I will try your method for what is left of my shimmermint.   I think that the eyelid makes the tugging stress the already weak sticks, so they break.  

Good idea, if I can apply it before it dries so the shadow will stick on it.  I always use shadow over it.  I also have to use a base under it as well- or my skin has a bad reaction.


----------



## piika (Jun 3, 2005)

I successfully exchanged my Silverbleu for a new one, they were very nice about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The MA said that he doesn't think Shadesticks are supposed to retract. I'm certainly not going to experiment with that again!

I tried Shawna's method for putting it on, and it works great! No more tugging and breaking...


----------



## Janice (Jun 3, 2005)

That's idiotic that he says they aren't supposed to retract. :roll: 

I always moisturize my lids lightly before applying shadesticks, it never tugs or deposits color unevenly when I do that.

Also shadesticks break off at the base EASY. I've had at least 2 of mine break off at the base and I'm never rough with them. IMO it's just an issue with them that I was hoping they had fixed with this fresh release.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 3, 2005)

Of course they should retract!  Duh!  Otherwise how would you get the cap back on??  They are like a lipstick.   You turn the product up to apply it and then retract it to keep it safe until next time.  Anyhow, I am happy my method works well for you.  I had the same problem with tugging until I discovered the finger application method.


----------



## user2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The thread of my Mangomix broke some months ago and it just lies in my traincase!

Do you have any idea what to do with it?

I mean can I mill it, melt it, cut it in little pieces?

I don't want to throw it away!

TIA!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 16, 2005)

my lucky jade broke :\ I just stick it back in, and put my finger on top, and turn it till it meets the base, and then use it very carefully!!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_my lucky jade broke :\ I just stick it back in, and put my finger on top, and turn it till it meets the base, and then use it very carefully!!_

 

This is what I do as well.  

2 of mine have broken close to the base of the shadestick, so I just turn them up enough for me to use them and make sure to be very careful.


----------



## Janice (Sep 16, 2005)

Shadesticks are notorious for breaking. Like mac_obsession I just gently "mush" it back into the base each time I use it. Doesn't affect it's application at all like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTHS


----------



## user2 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's not the shadestick itself it is the thing that makes the stick come out of the plastic....


----------



## user2 (Sep 16, 2005)

A WONDER!!!! It works again!!! I had to tear out the whole plastic insert and push it back in with some power but now it works!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 17, 2005)

oh i hope this doesn't happen to my shadestick-i only have one but i love it dearly


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

are those meltable? my beige-ing is broken and I hate it! I use it less because it's not handy.... I want to try but I don't want to ruin it.... I might try on crimsonette, I hate that one anyway...


----------



## BadPrincess (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_A WONDER!!!! It works again!!! I had to tear out the whole plastic insert and push it back in with some power but now it works!!!_

 
VuittonVictim... Thanks, one of mine has been broken like that for months. I just did the same thing you did & now it works


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

NP...and whoever said that violence doesn't make any good: DAMN YOU!!


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 10, 2005)

*shadesticks breaking*

does anyones shadesticks break? like when i took off the cap and held it upside down the color fell outta the tube. did that happen to anyone and does anyone know why??


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2005)

moved to mac chat


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 10, 2005)

that means the cap wasnt on tighly enough Shadesticks and the new creamsticks you MUST MUST MUST be sure the caps are on tightly. return that sucka.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 10, 2005)

Meh, both my beigeing and pink coture ones did that shortly after I got them.  That was over a year ago, and I've been using them almost everyday, even though they are broken.  They work fine even though they are broken, just don't twist them up too high.  I've almost used both of them up entiely, and they've been broken the majority of the time I've had them.


----------



## martygreene (Oct 10, 2005)

There is this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=29767


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 10, 2005)

This happened to  me this morning uggh!! I opened it and the shadestick came flying out onto the floor. I put it back in and it still works it is just frustrating


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2005)

^ lol @ flying out the door..


----------



## mona971 (Oct 11, 2005)

This happened to me with Beige-ing (twice) and Shimmersand.  They wouldn't even turn anymore after I put them back in the tube.  MAC was really good about it and replaced them so if you really can't make them work they will replace them with a new tube.  It hasn't happened with any of the other colors and the only one I can't speak for is Shimmermint because I don't have it.


----------



## Jaim (Oct 12, 2005)

Fortunately I've never had a problem! I'd be sad if I did.


----------



## sincitylulu (Oct 12, 2005)

No problem yet with the shadesticks


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Shadestick question*

So, I recently bought 2 Shadesticks and am interested in getting more, however, today I went to use my Luck Jade one for only the 3rd time, and it seems that the stick is broken inside of the tube. Like it came loose from the bottom? I store them upside down for easy color selection. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I take it back for a new one? Thanks.


----------



## user3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've had that happend with the lip primer several times.
Mine is from rough usage.

However, it might be how you are storing them.


----------



## productjunkie (Feb 4, 2006)

Sometimes this happends at the counters since we steralize everything in a beaker of alcohol. If u tip the shadestick right side up and theres still alcohol on it and it runs down it could dry out the product and therefore break. Might just be that or people not closing the lids properly. Hope this helps!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 4, 2006)

I recently read a post in the live journal community "mac_cosmetics" in which that happened and they explained how to fix it. Might be worth looking for that post.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

*Shadestick*

I bought a shade stick in the color shimmermint, and it doesnt wind up, or is it really just that little nib of shadestick, im sure ive seen some pictures by fellowe specktra's with them winded up, do i make sense  have i just ended up with one from a bad batch


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

You should be able to wind them out fully to about 2 inches?

I'd take it back if I were you.


----------



## Georgiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like it.  All of mine adjust. I would return it.  Nobody wants defective MAC.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 21, 2006)

they should wind up, but everytime I've done that they broke or they haven't done it in the first place. One reson I can't get into shadesticks, even though I would love to.


----------



## kare31 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've never tried it, but i've heard of people taking off the little colored cap on the bottom of the shadestick, and then sticking a pencil up there until the shadestick kind of clicks back into place.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

hmm the thing which u twist looks like its snapped, maybe someone returned it and i ended up picking the returns grr, im going to take it back tommorow


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2006)

MAC doesn't re-sell returned items, as far as I am aware. I'm pretty sure they just get chucked.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

hmm i didnt check in store i just asked for it and when i came home i wanted to use it n it wouldnt go up, my first shadestick and i end up with a crap one grr


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2006)

mac doesn't re-sell returns. ever. even if you buy an item, return it 5 minutes later to the same MA, they still have to throw them out for sanitary reasons.

shadesticks are notorious for breaking in the way you described. i have all except 2 of them, and i've had problems with like 4 of them, nordstrom has always exchanged them for me, no problem. however, the method listed above--take off the plastic "cap" at the end, stick a pencil (eraser end) up and push, and "click" the shadestick back into place--really works well. i've used it several times and its really easy and fixes the shadestick..


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

it tried doing the pencil thing but i cant hear no click or anything, i think i'll just take it back to be on the safe side, no point destroying it thats like £12 gone down the drain grr


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

actually ignore me!! it works yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wasnt clicking it back into place i was just pushing the thing up  lmao yay i can use it now


----------



## txt_eva (Nov 5, 2006)

OOO! It works! I popped the cap of the end and shoved a lil screw driver up there until it clicked in place again! Two fixed shadesticks


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 5, 2006)

hmmm one of mine broke like that, i will give this a try


----------



## hnich (Nov 5, 2006)

I had to take one of my shadesticks back twice because that happened before I even used it! but I was twisting backwards...my sister has broken all of hers though...it's really annoying actually


----------



## neeshie (Nov 5, 2006)

that happened to me with overcast twice, i ended up returning it and getting something else


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

I have had this with 2 of my beig-ing shadesticks; the first oneI used up but it was a pain to work with, so when it happend again to the one I bougth after the broken one, I went back to mac and exchanged it for a new one.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 5, 2006)

that happened to my shimmertime from the mini s/s sets. i went to use it & the whole stick came flying out at me! haha. i went to MAC & told them what happened & they replaced it for me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 5, 2006)

For those of you considering melting it:

I remember from a post awhile back that someone had tried to melt theirs to repair it and the Shadestick kind of flamed up.  Be careful.


----------



## bebs (Nov 5, 2006)

I had the same problem.. the bottom plastic breaking so the shadestick wouldnt roll up. you can pop it back in somewhat.. just becareful when rolling it down that you dont roll it to far or it wont come back up again and you'll have to fool around with it in order to get it to work right... I keeped doing it.. and it made it stay alive for a few weeks longer then nothing, I just recently called the mac store  and went in and exchanged it for a new one that would roll up right... every other shadestick (I have all of them) is and has been fine except for mangomix 

so I would honestly just call them and see if they or the company will replace it... because if you keep fooling around with it.. and break it more they may not do it.. I dont know.. just my idea anyways


----------



## lara (Nov 5, 2006)

I just took the entire stick of product out of my broken shadestick tube and mashed it up into an empty lip palette. I started using it waaaaaay more often, so I broke up the rest of them as well. Good space saver, too.


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 6, 2006)

one of mines broke and its still in my traincase lol...one day ill mash it all over my face and make something out of it......i guess


----------



## sarzio (Nov 6, 2006)

One of mine (Gracious me) decided to randomly stop coming up one day... like the actual product does not move up at all and there is still tons left... Would the best course of action be to ask at the counter if they can replace it?, or try and fix it myself?


----------



## labwom (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome thank you! My Penny shadestick just broke the other day! Good thing I didn't buy a new one tongiht cause I almost did and now I that fixed it, it's like brand new again! I love this site.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2007)

the tip of my shadestick snapped, any ideas for getting it back into one piece?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 17, 2010)

Reviving an old thread - I went to use my Lucky Jade shadestick today for St Patricks and the tip fell off. Okay then, I thought and gently patted it in - nope, wasn't having it, it came out again. So I figured I'd lost an inch of shadestick but it wasn't the biggest deal ever, I didn't use it much. Twisted up the tube to try again and a crumbled mess of shadestick comes tumbling out! I'm gentle with my things, it hasn't been thrown around - it's really dry and crumbly and horrible. I've had it a year or so and always found it a pain in the butt to apply as it always pulls at my eyelids and ends up looking quite 'crepey'. I was given it by my boyfriend's sister as she never used it so I can't return it to a MAC store, I suspect it is dried up though I always kept the lid on securely. Is there anything I do to rejuvenate it? Melt it down perhaps?


----------

